# طلب مساعدة في بحث تخرج عن صيانة الطائرات



## علاء ال جلال (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
تحية طيبة للجميع انا المهندس علاء ..ولدي حاليا طالب مرحلة اخيرة في هندسة الطائرات في الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد وان بحث التخرج لديه بعنوان (دراسة تفصيلية للتراتيب jigs والمثبتات fixtures الخاصة والمستعملة في صيانة الطائرات) 
ارجو اذا تتوفر لديكم معلومات عامة وتفصيليه وكتب عن هذا الموضوع وعن خطوط صيانة الطائرات وعن المعايير الدولية في مجال صيانه الطائرات (حيث ان هذه الامور مطلوبة في بحث التخرج) ارجو منكم المساعدة ولكم الشكر..


----------



## virtualknight (9 يناير 2009)

بالتوفيق لجميع ابناء بلدي


----------

